# RB 25 Turbo Help



## davis1d0 (May 23, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I bought this turbo as an upgrade for my car and I just need a little information so that I can set it up correctly.

I'm looking to find out what lines belong to which tap. Who make the parts, aftermarket, I will need. I marked what I'm referring to in the pictures below. I know two are the oil feed and return but I don't know which is which. Thanks for the help.


----------



## davis1d0 (May 23, 2011)

ok, i found the wastegate finally. just wasn't looking it up correctly.


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

In top picture is water in/out.
In middle picture, top one is water in/out.
In middle picture bottom one is oil feed.
In bottom picture is oil out.

The water in/out can be mixed up, makes no difference.
The banjo bolt that you will use for the oil feed needs to have a restrictor. I "THINK" it's 2 or 3mm. 

What motor are you putting this on? These turbos dont like boost over 12 or 13psi.


----------



## davis1d0 (May 23, 2011)

I'm using it on a ford 3.0 and I only want about 6-7 psi given the compression ratio of the motor.

Its a little side project that I'm working on when I have some extra cash.


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

That will be sweet with low boost on a bigger motor. You dont actually need the water lines either as long is you give it a min to cool down if you have been giving it a hard time, driving round normal I never bother to cool it down and mine has no watercooling, same turbo as yours on arb25det laurel


----------



## davis1d0 (May 23, 2011)

I have an other question regarding the turbo. For the oil feed what pressure is needed to maintain the flow of oil through the turbo?


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

rb25det engine oil pressure specs are: 

rpm - idle/2000/6000
MPa - 0.11/0.34/0.55
Kg/Cm2- 1.1/3.5/5.6

The banjo bolt (eye bolt) you need can be supplied by nissan and is stamped "B" on top, this dictates how big the hole is through the banjo bolt. If your Engine runs higher or lower oil pressure, you will just use a banjo bolt with a bigger or smaller restrictor depending.


----------



## davis1d0 (May 23, 2011)

perfect thanks again.


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

hey guys, Got a pretty sad VL berlina. Got the body looking great, but engine is f***d. Thought rather than just replacing the standard RB30, I'd.


----------

